# Central California Pigeon Club (All Breed club)



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome, Hope to see new and old members a like on Sunday, Feb. 12, 2012 CCPC Bi-monthly meeting. Meeting starts @ 130 pm -330pm

This next meeting will be speacial our first meeting of the year, we will be having our young bird table show for members only. .50 cents per entry. Bring your two best young birds of 2011. Many items to be raffled off. 

It would be nice to see some new faces at our Bi-monthly meetings. The Fresno Racing Pigeon Clubs clubhouse
is located at 75 Jefferson St., Easton, CA. Take 41 south from Fresno, exit west on to American Ave and
turn south on to Elm, at Jefferson turn left, Clubhouse is on the right hand side.
. From the South take 99 north to Manning Ave, exit and go west on Manning, at highway 41 turn north and exit
on American Ave. At Elm turn south and then turn left on Jefferson. Clubhouse is on the right hand side.

Member Ship: 15 dollars for single, 18 for family, and 3 dollars for juniors 17 yrs and younger. 

Come by and check us out. Usually some raffles for great things. Meet members and breeders of all types and colors of pigeons. From show birds to Racing birds/ squabing birds. 


There will be birds there for your viewing pleasure. Come support us. To all members out there, we need your support!!!! There be information and topics about the upcoming Premier Central Valley Pigeon all breed pigeon show. The Cavalcade of Pigeons Show.


If you have any question please email me. 

Or check out our website Central California Pigeon Club. http://www.ccpigeonclub.net/


----------

